# TF2 Griefing



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

I gotta try some of these tricks sometime when I play x3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPoKaoJu0m4&feature=related


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 8, 2009)

I've seen it before, but it's always great to watch. XD

Griefing is fun to watch. Check out the Lollipop Prince on Youtube.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

`I used to block doors with sentries and such it was fun. (as a group we where able to block our own spawn point so the 3 players who wanted to really play where stuck)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 8, 2009)

The second people start griefing I immediately disconnect and do something fun. The game's boring enough without a pyro or heavy staring-down snipers or blocking the door.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> The second people start griefing I immediately disconnect and do something fun. The game's boring enough without a pyro or heavy staring-down snipers or blocking the door.


 
lol but you gotta stay and watch your teammates get pissed off, it would be fucking hilarious XD


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol but you gotta stay and watch your teammates get pissed off, it would be fucking hilarious XD



Exactly. That's the best part. XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

Kirizaki said:


> Exactly. That's the best part. XD


 
I had lol'd my ass off when they decided to put all those warps at the entrance of the spawn so no one could leave, that was brilliant XD


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 8, 2009)

How to Grief on an 8 person team on Defence:

1 Heavy
7 Medics

Have the heavy block a choke point, preferably a hallway, while all 7 medics keep healing him. Take turns using ubers at established intervals.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 9, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> How to Grief on an 8 person team on Defence:
> 
> 1 Heavy
> 7 Medics
> ...


 
lol there is no way to pass that up and you could even keep the main medics alive by making a few of them heal the ones that are healing the heavy so there is no way they can kill who is ubering him XD


----------



## TracerBullet (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow.. This is made of pure win.. I'm most certainly going to try some of this with a few friends.. xD


----------



## Kajet (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay... after watching a bunch of vent harassment vids, this is the perfect dickotry vid to continue feeding my evil side.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol but you gotta stay and watch your teammates get pissed off, it would be fucking hilarious XD




Yes, listening to them feeding the Troll. Stuff like that is *why* people overload SecondLife with penis-storms in the first place.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yes, listening to them feeding the Troll. Stuff like that is *why* people overload SecondLife with penis-storms in the first place.



Second Life? Team Fortress 2 is obviously superior.

Just kiddin'. Never played Second Life, but it doesn't sound like my cup of tea. Griefing is less common in TF2 than other games, from my experience.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2009)

Because it's not as open-ended or allows you to do everything so people have to find glitches to exploit or just roll ah eavy and eat sandwiches in front of all the snipers to piss 'em off.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because it's not as open-ended or allows you to do everything so people have to find glitches to exploit or just roll ah eavy and eat sandwiches in front of all the snipers to piss 'em off.



I've never tried that one. XD


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 10, 2009)

Part 2

Come on, man, this was second in the 'Related Videos' bar, how did you not see this ._.

In my eyes, part 2's better, but meh.


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 10, 2009)

Bobmuffins said:


> Part 2
> 
> Come on, man, this was second in the 'Related Videos' bar, how did you not see this ._.
> 
> In my eyes, part 2's better, but meh.



I agree, part 2 IS better. I like the trivia show thing. That's thinking outside the box.


----------



## Bricktopher (Oct 12, 2009)

TF2 Griefing is funny when you watch it, I personaly love fucking with people by ubering the most retarded classes like Spys and Other Medics, It annoys the serious players and I enjoy messing around, I mean the point of the game is to have fun!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

Bricktopher said:


> TF2 Griefing is funny when you watch it, I personaly love fucking with people by ubering the most retarded classes like Spys and Other Medics, It annoys the serious players and I enjoy messing around, I mean the point of the game is to have fun!


 
I'm going to uber an engineer XP


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I'm going to uber an engineer XP



And then suddenly you uber the Engineer and he decimates the other team. XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 12, 2009)

Zomby is hella funny. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzJJ3STJxHU Watch the rest of his vids if you want to LOL in real life. 

Out of all of his vids this has got to be the best http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW1-I6-FATU


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

Kirizaki said:


> And then suddenly you uber the Engineer and he decimates the other team. XD


 
that would make it even more hilarious XP


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I'm going to uber an engineer XP



That actually worked once.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVePTUgF68Q


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Zero_Point said:


> That actually worked once.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVePTUgF68Q


 
Thank you for the vid, I will have to try this out myself now, I major in using the engineer, you can take a look at my profile but I never thought about taking a run with a medic to do that, I normally try to sneak past by myself lol XD


----------

